# New member of the family...Max!



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

On Saturday we adopted Max! He was on craigs list and knew immediately I needed to take him home. We wanted a friend for Mako who will be 2 on the 4th of July and was looking for a younger golden.....but I couldn't resist those eyes and wanted him to have a good life for the rest of his years. He is scheduled for neutering on Thursday and the previous owner didn't even know when his last shots were:uhoh: I got him right to the vet on Saturday and got everything taken care of. They said he was 7 but didn't remember his birthdate.... 
Mako and Max love to play and swim together...it's like they are long lost brothers!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome home Max.

He's beautiful, thank you for bringing this boy into your home. He looks like he has hit the jackpot-a little brother to play with, a pool to swim in and a family of his own.
What more could you ask for???


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome home Max! He's such a lucky boy. I love his sugar face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

It sounds like he finally made it home, so happy for you and Max, he looks like a sweet and happy dog.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

It's funny because his "little" brother weighs in at 82 pounds and is taller than Max who is underweight at 60 pounds....hopefully he will be adding weight over the next coupla months. :crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have a big soft spot for the Sugar Faces, they're so special.

He does look underweight, but I'm sure with your TLC he'll show a big improvement all around in no time. 

He looks so happy.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I was just going to say the same thing as Carolina Mom--- a few months of good food and exercise and you most likely will not know he is the same dog you adopted.
Congratulations!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That is awesome!! Love his face! They look like they are having a ball!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to your new family, Max!! How wonderful for you to give him a new brother and home. Best wishes for a great life!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, he's so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Aww sweet story  he is lucky to have you


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Max hit the jackpot! Awe, so wonderful for all of you. I love the pictures and I love that after being owned by someone not even knowing when his last shots were, he now has a pool! It's a real Cinderella story.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I am hoping Max won't have to wear the cone of shame for too long after his neutering! Has anyone used the soft kind? Do they work?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

good for you! What a sweet boy he looks like. He has landed in a great place--good food, good people, a little brother to play with and A POOL to swim in! Sound like GR heaven to me...


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Tomorrow is the day! Neutering and teeth cleaning.....has anyone used the soft collar instead of the cone of shame? Is it worth purchasing? When Mako was neutered we didn't even need the cone but he was also in his crate and no other dog in the house. I am going to take off of work the next couple of days to makes sure the "boys" do not roughhouse so Max doesn't hurt himself. 
Here is a pic of my boys!


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats! He looks like he was meant to be with you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, what a great story. In that last photo of you and the two guys, he looks like he is thinking, "Aaaah. I am finally so happy." 

Either that, or he's just thinking, "Jackpot!"


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome Max. You are a very handsome boy.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Well the pic with the Boys is my hubby!!! I'm Michele... 
Dropped off Max this morning for snip snip! He is getting teeth cleaned and hoping no extractions needed and he does well thru surgery:crossfing


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

He really looks happy.... and I'm sure you both are too. Congrats, and bless you for bringing him into your family! :thanks:

Doug & Linda


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Makomom said:


> Tomorrow is the day! Neutering and teeth cleaning.....has anyone used the soft collar instead of the cone of shame? Is it worth purchasing? When Mako was neutered we didn't even need the cone but he was also in his crate and no other dog in the house. I am going to take off of work the next couple of days to makes sure the "boys" do not roughhouse so Max doesn't hurt himself.
> Here is a pic of my boys!


Nice looking trio of boys you've got there. 

Hope Max's surgery goes well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Makomom said:


> Well the pic with the Boys is my hubby!!! I'm Michele...
> Dropped off Max this morning for snip snip! He is getting teeth cleaned and hoping no extractions needed and he does well thru surgery:crossfing


Doh! Sorry - I guess I could have clued into that from your name.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How's your new guy doing?


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Max is recovering this morning. His incision is about 7 inches long and stapled. He was out like a light all afternoon and evening yesterday and this morning ate/drank/peed and pooped. He is sleeping on his bed with Mako along side him sleeping too. So far he has not licked the incision and hopefully I won't have to put the inflatable cone thing on him:crossfing
The anesthesia kicked his butt and I was a bit worried when I picked him up.....I checked on him all thru the night and he is good
His teeth are pearly white


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Max recovering from his surgery with Mako making sure he relaxes:


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. A good and loving home is a wonderful thing.


Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## Daisyandme (Apr 28, 2013)

What a cutie!!!!! He is just gorgeous, I love his white face
He does look quite skinny from that pic you showed, poor boy- but I'm sure he'll be back to the right weight in no time!
I hope he won't take too long to recover, and a big pat on the back for giving him a loving home!:You_Rock_:appl:


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Awww, Max, you got yourself the best family buddy, great people, wonderful brother. I am so glad you all found each other. Max & Mako look really comfortable together; that is just wonderful


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

Max is going to have the time of his life - I'm so glad to hear of good owners loving these dogs that just want to show love to their family.

I wish Max and you the best of the best. Give Max and your other a hug for all of us.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That is just wonderful!! Having adopted a couple senior rescue goldens ourselves, I can say there is no more rewarding experience than giving a great life to a boy who may or may not have had one in the past, and ensuring they will from that point forward.

Kudos to you for adopting an older rescue. Touches my heartstrings


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Kudos !!!!
Everyone is happy


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Max is very lucky you found him. Mako and him look like they were meant to be together. I hope Max is doing well since his surgery.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, Max is a DOLL!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Dat 2 after surgery and Max is not allowed to swim or play for another 12 days....how in the heck do I keep Mako and Max from playing????? I had to stop them this morning from starting up in the house!!! This is gonna be tough...poor guys don't understand why I am being a meanie Any suggestions? I would hate to have to lock Max up in another room :no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear Max is coming along so nicely after his surgery. I didn't have to use the cone of shame on my boy that I bought from the clinic-he was really good about not licking his incision.

Suonds like it's going to be a bit of a challenge with your boys, maybe try wearing Mako out with lots of exercise-walking, swimming, playing ball so he doesn't try to play with Max. Did your Clinic give you any pain meds for Max? I got some for my boy but he didn't need them after the day of the surgery. I kept my boy on a leash during the recovery period so he didn't get wound up. Fortunately my girl is older, she didn't want to play him so I didn't have that problem. 

Hopefully some members will give you better suggestions.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Is there any area that you could baby gate or even purchase an X pen to sort of separate them so they are both still with the family? Otherwise I'm afraid Caroina Mom's leash suggestion is the best solution.

I just found this thread and I want to tell you it has started my day of with a great big smile. Thank you so much for rescuing Max (because clearly that's what you've done) and giving him the life he deserves, better late than never. I hope you will continue to update this thread so we can see Max's progress over the next couple months. He must think he's in heaven. Bless you all for bringing him home...


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I ran out to the store around the corner and not gone for more than 20 minutes and Max pulled out all his staples:doh::doh:scared me to death when I saw the blood on the floor
Luckily my vet is right around the corner and was able to staple him back up.....now Max is wearing the cone of shame....the one I got from vet I do not like...he bumps into everything! So when my hubby gets home I am gonna go buy the soft one that looks like the big cone of shame and try that. Does anyone know if it works? I tried the blowup one first but while I went into the other room Max pulled out a staple so now he is in the very shameful cone.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

This was the one that didn't work


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Just got a call from previous owner and they found his papers. Max is actually 9 years old and not the 7 they thought.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor Max, glad your Vet is so close.

He looks great for 9, love the Old Golds.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Makomom said:


> Well I ran out to the store around the corner and not gone for more than 20 minutes and Max pulled out all his staples:doh::doh:scared me to death when I saw the blood on the floor
> Luckily my vet is right around the corner and was able to staple him back up.....now Max is wearing the cone of shame....the one I got from vet I do not like...he bumps into everything! So when my hubby gets home I am gonna go buy the soft one that looks like the big cone of shame and try that. Does anyone know if it works? I tried the blowup one first but while I went into the other room Max pulled out a staple so now he is in the very shameful cone.


I'd just leave him in the hard cone. Tucker hated it and was like a bull in a china shop, but in about two days he had the dimensions all figured out and was doing fine. He wore it 24/7--while eating, pooping/peeing, walking around the house, etc. They _will adjust_ and the hard cone is the best at keeping them away from the incision. We also put him in snug-ish boxer shorts (put the tail through the front flap) and that worked well too but only when we were with him and could keep an eye on him. Never fear--this will be over soon!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Max is soooo spry for 9 ......the previous owner gave me his papers ans sure enough he is really 9! He loves to run/walk/swim.....he runs circles around Mako and he isn't even 2 yet.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Makomom said:


> I am hoping Max won't have to wear the cone of shame for too long after his neutering! Has anyone used the soft kind? Do they work?


Great pics!!!! Congratulations to Max.....from MaxyMax and Silly Billy!!!:wavey:

The soft kind weren't very successful with my guys. There is another one that I love and they simply can't get out of.....it's a cervical collar, Bite Not. 

It's rigid, not soft, but it works beautifully.

http://www.topdogsupplies.com/store/mcart.php?ID=998&gclid=CNWmn4zAoLcCFSHxOgodjVsAjw

I'm sure someone else already mentioned it....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor Max. Hope he feels better soon. Our Max wore the same cone after his neutering for a couple of days. He kept bumping it, but it he did leave the stitches alone.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"Mom, I'm still sleeeeeeeeeeeeepy" Aw. He's precious


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations... Max is so adorable!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome to your forever home Max! Happy Happy Happy as Phil would say!


Mike


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info Lilliam! I just ordered the cervical collar. I can use it in the future also if Max gets a hot spot.....which he already has one on his foot that is healing up.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Awww.. poor boy. Those cones are hard to get used to. My girl used to be terrified in them - she wouldn't move. She finally did better with a clear hard one - out of sheer necessity after her big surgery and infection. She absolutely could not touch her wound, so she was in it 24-7 for almost two weeks, except when eating or when I was with her and awake. If he is still having trouble with the opaque one, see if your pet supply store has the clear kind. He'll be out of it before you know it.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh Max is adorable and blessings to you for rescuing him! Can't wait to see him with some weight on him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh Max is adorable and blessings to you for rescuing him! Can't wait to see him with some weight on him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh Max is adorable and blessings to you for rescuing him! Can't wait to see him with some weight on him. Hope he's healing well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Max has been cleared by vet for all activities....yippee! Max has gained a pound and Mako has lost 4 yeah!!!!!!! We went on our first road trip with the boys to visit friends in Ft Lauderdale this weekend. The boys were so good in the truck as you can seein the pic. You would never know they have only met 3 weeks ago:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations again on your big addition and for everything you've done for him... that last photo sort of says it all, thank you so much for sharing it. I hope you will continue to update us on how your boys are doing and all their adventures, makes me happy


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Agree with nolefan. Pics are always liked and it's so good to see the two together and happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful picture, really great seeing him doing so well and happy.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Just, seeing this for the first time! Max is so lucky to have found you!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Makomom said:


> Max has been cleared by vet for all activities....yippee! Max has gained a pound and Mako has lost 4 yeah!!!!!!! We went on our first road trip with the boys to visit friends in Ft Lauderdale this weekend. The boys were so good in the truck as you can seein the pic. You would never know they have only met 3 weeks ago:


That's so awesome! Glad you all had a good time!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

aww thats adoreable!


----------



## Carolina Clover (Apr 12, 2013)

Aww, what an awesome story! That made my morning to see 2 such happy pups!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Awwww. What a great picture! And a great update, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I just read through this whole thread! Max hit the jackpot and is lucky to have you all. He is a handsome guy 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome, just Awesome, my Jake has similar eyes! Bless you for your good deeds - I can tell he'll have an awesome life!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Ugh! Took Max to vet last nite...he has a tumor on his left side over ribs behind shoulder. It is hard and about the size of a grape. Vet said he cannot do a local to remove....I really don't want to put him under...he was nuetered last month and the way he reacted to the anesthesia scared me (took him a while to come out of it and act normal). I am opting to watch to see if it grows any larger before removing. It does not hurt him at all and it is not attached to the rib. Am I doing the right thing? I do not have any history on Max ....rescued him on CL last month and he is just the sweetest 9 year old and we love him dearly!!!
My heart dog Baloo passed due to hemangiosarcoma on his spleen and tumors on his other organs.....we found out way too late to save him. I still feel the guilt!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope it's not anything serious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Max waited so patiently for the lizard to come down....little did he now the lizard was on the outside of the screen!! :doh:
The lizard lived to see another day


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I visited family in Florida a few years ago and loved watching the lizards crawl around the screened porch. They are amusing little guys...and eat lots of bugs! Glad Max is enjoying watching them


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

*Best Buddies*

You would never know that Max has only been with us for under 3 months. Mako and Max are the best buddies.....just had to post this pic:wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about the growth Max has. 

What did your Vet recommend?

In my past experience, the growths that are hard are usually cancerous, but I could be wrong, I'm not a Vet.  Fortunately this one is very small. 

Great pictures, it's so wonderful to see him happy and enjoying life.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I am going to have the tumor removed when we return from Utah...on August 22nd. It hasn't gotten any bigger...yet...and I don't want to wait any longer than I have to! Max has wormed his way into our hearts sooo fast and will do anything to keep him healthy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoy your trip, I hope his surgery goes well and you get good results. 

I'll be thinking about your boy and you also.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Max is having surgery tomorrow to remove the small tumor.....I think it has grown a little bit over the past 2 weeks so I am glad I scheduled the surgery....but I hate to do this to him after having him fixed in May ....now this...Ugh.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

We will all be thinking of Max - pre and post surgery as well as for good test results.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

good luck to you and Max


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Poor Max. You're removing all his stuff. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SlyChadd (Jul 2, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow Max!!! Will be keeping fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I wish I didn't have to remove all his stuff...I think this is hurting me more than it will him
I am praying all goes well and that it is not cancerous!!!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

On a good note Max has filled out nicely since we rescued him and his fur has grown in nice and thick....feathers also...and no more hot spots It will be interesting to see how much he weighs in at tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like Max is having the time of his life! Thanks so much for giving him a wonderful home. Will definitely keep beautiful Max in our thoughts and prayers that surgery goes well and that it is benign.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Fingers crossed and sending your prayers for things to go very well tomorrow. Please keep us posted and Max a smooch - I love that you all have fallen so much in love with him. What a lucky boy he is


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Dropped Max off at the Vet.....I should be receiving a call around 1pm to let me know how it went. Please pray his tumor is non cancerous and he comes out of his surgery without an issue!!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sending prayers for Max!


----------



## Ashilee33 (Aug 15, 2013)

What a lucky boy! A new family and a new brother, he looks happy as pie!  What an adorable couple of dogs you have there <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers coming your way for you and Max. Hope you have good test results and he does well with the surgery.

Looking forward to your update.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

A good note...Max weighed in at 63 pounds!!! He has gained 5 pounds since we got him in May. He certainly needed it....we can still feel his ribs (that's how I found tumor) but at least we cannot see them sticking out like he has anorexia!
The picture is from Sunday.....he looks good now!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Max is out of surgery.....my vet called and said his tumor may be a hemangiosarcoma!!! It was red like a raspberry....he got really good margins and it is sent off for biopsy. He also said it could be a hematoma or vascular something....my mind kinda went blank after hearing the big cancer word.....I am praying very hard right now and telling myself only think positive ...positive thoughts.....I guess the good thing is the tumor was not attached to his rib and it was small. 
May get the results by Monday...maybe sooner


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive, healing thoughts Max's way!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

OK, I am going to go with trying to stay calm (as best you can) until you have definite answers. I'm sorry you may have to wait till Monday for results. Please keep us posted, on this. I am glad your vet was able to get the tumor, and fingers crossed that he thought he got all of it? 

Thank you so much for sharing the recent photo of Max, what an awesome picture. He is so lucky to be with you all. Sending you prayers....


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

sending prayers to you and max. i'm so sorry you guys are going through this.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the prayers....we need them! I just cannot think of not having Max around for at least another 3 or 4 years! We just got him and love him so much....Mako will be devastated if something were to happen to Max...his bro!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending lots of positive vibes and prayers Max's way. He looks so happy with his bro Mako!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Max is home and is doing so much better after the anesthesia than when he got fixed! He came out of vets office wagging his tail and wanting to go outside to pee. Max is always wagging his tail...I swear he does it in his sleep when he subconsciously hears us!!! He is such a good boy. He just got a little bit of food...a pain pill and now is sleeping comfortably. 
Please all pray his path report is benign!!!!!


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and Max. He fit in perfectly with your family. It is so great you rescued Max, because he was so neglected. 

We are practically neighbors, by the way! Our Golden girl, Kylie, is 5 mo 1 wk today.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Max is home recovering. I will keep my fingers crossed for a good path report!!:crossfing


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Good luck with the biopsy, i hope all is well and its benign. He looks so sweet with his sugar face all sleepy. He looks like he has filled out nicely too.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope Max is okay and that the biopsy is clear.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Max slept fine and on our bed as usual! He has not tried to lick,or pull out his staples.....yet! But he has tried to scratch the area....thinking the shaved area must be itchy already. How do I stop this....the cone of shame won't do it. I am gonna try a t shirt as you can see in the pics. Does anyone have any other suggestions? When Max was fixed he pulled out all his staples twice:doh::doh: I do not want to go thru that again:no:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry - I am just catching up on this thread. I'm glad Max is home - and I hope the biopsy is negative. Poor guy - he did look very healthy and happy in that recent pool pic!

For the scratching, I bought a little set of doggie socks for Tesia, and just kept one on her when I couldn't watch and make sure she wasn't scratching. Worked great.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I think I will try the doggie socks too! I am assuming Petco or a pet store would carry them...?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to read Max is doing so well, prayers for good lab results.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw, sweet boy... I'm so glad he's home with you and recovering nicely. I hope he will leave his incision site alone. That's no fun to deal with. Sending prayers and good karma for the report you're hoping for.... Please keep us posted.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

When our boy Fozzie had a huge fatty tumor removed from he left front pawpit(armpit), I kept tshirts on him and knotted it above his tail. It worked great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

So far the t shirt has worked great! Max has not tried to lick or tear off his staples....I don't even think he knows they are there. 
I am on pins and needles waiting to hear about the biopsy.....thinking positive...thinking positive....:crossfing


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

All of us are hoping and praying too! I'm glad the t-shirt worked out. It really didn't seem to bother Fozzie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Max looks fantastic in the T-shirt, glad to hear it's working out. 

Hoping for good news with the test results.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that the t-shirt has helped him. Sending lots of positive vibes your way!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Makomom said:


> You would never know that Max has only been with us for under 3 months. Mako and Max are the best buddies.....just had to post this pic:wave:


That pic almost makes me want to run out and get Ollie a sibling. Love love it. Some things were just meant to be.
For some reason just caught up to this thread.
My very best wishes for your sweet Max's clean bill of health.  Robin


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

Love this pic.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

*Update on Max*

Just got the call from vet....Max's tumor is benign!
We are vey happy and relieved


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

YAY!! Party party! That is awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I just read all of Max's story today and I was hoping for good news. Wonderful! I am so happy for all of you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo! Yay, Max! I'm so glad that you got good news!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Max's favorite sleeping position:
And he looks so cute in his t shirt!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Fabulous news!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just found this, what a HUGE GIGANTIC relief! I hope you all celebrate with some big yummy treat like yogurt or ice cream. I am so, so happy for your whole family  Thanks for updating!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome news, so happy for you all. 

Time to celebrate this wonderful news!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

arty:arty:arty: ...... Great news ....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy news! Max is so handsome and a lucky boy to have joined your family


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a GREAT update!! SO happy to hear that. What a load off your mind - now you can just relax and help him recover well! So happy for you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Makomom said:


> Max's favorite sleeping position:
> And he looks so cute in his t shirt!


He's definitely styling in that shirt!!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I am glad and lucky to be posting something positive. It seems lately so much sorrow and grief on the forum. My heart has been so heavy with other members heartaches. I have cried so many tears between last week and this week so far reading posts. 
Thank you all for the positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

It has been almost 7 days since Max had surgery and so far:crossfing he has not pulled out his 9 staples! It is getting increasingly hard to keep him quiet and not playing with Mako. His tumor was a benign hemangioma. 
The pic on the bed with his raccoon was taken this morning. He so wants to play with his little "big" brother Mako!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Max is such a handsome boy. 

Good to hear he's doing so well. 
I'm sure as he's feeling better with each day, it is a challenege to keep him quiet. 

When will the staples be removed?


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Staples come out on September 3rd!!! Another holiday weekend unable to swim in the pool. 
He had his neutering surgery right before Memorial Day and no swimming then either! Poor Max!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's such a sweet sugar faced boy. The hardest part is keeping them quiet when they start to feel better. Hang in there Max--you'll be swimming soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How long will he have to wait before he can go swimming?


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

As soon as the staples are out he can swim and play with no restrictions luckily the wound shows no signs of infection. Keeping my fingers crossed on that one!


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Can't believe I missed this entire thread! I have a Mako too and always read what your Mako is up to. I just finished reading the whole thing and just love the happy ending! Max is just so beautiful. My heart always melts for the Old Gold and couldn't be happier that Max has found such a wonderful home and loving his new "bro" Mako. Here's to a long and happy life for Max with his new family!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok....I'm out of town for 2 days at a conference.....hubby in charge of the boys. Well wouldn't ya know Max jumped in the pool and then ran around the yard like a crazy dog playing with Mako!!!!!! This is the report I got at noon today:doh::doh::doh: I sure hope his staples are still in when I get home:uhoh:


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Tomorrow the staples come out....I can't believe all 9 are still in!!! I feel like I have said NO about a trillion time to both Mako and Max!!! They probably hate me right now:-( his incision site looks a little bit raised....I hope it's not infected....no oozing anything...just a nice scab!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad that Max will be getting his staples out so he can swim and play again. Why is it that mom's always seem to be the bad guys and dad's the good guys during these times?:doh: Also very happy to see results were benign!!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Max's staples are out and even though the incision area is raised and puffy there is no infection. It was a deep incision and very wide margins so it looks swollen but A ok


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

This pic was taken on Labor Day.....thankfully Max no longer has to wear that t shirt!!!:


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

That picture is so sweet. Their faces are precious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love the pictures of Max and Mako together!! They look like they have become great friends/brothers!!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a picture of Mako & Max waiting to go swimming in the river. As you can see Max has filled out wonderfully since we adopted him....his fur has grown in nicely ....no more hot spots and no ribs and hip bones showing
we now have had him for 6 months and he is such a good boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your handsome boys.

Max looks fantastic-you've done such a great job with him.


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Max*

Thank you for loving this Senior Boy...he looks SO happy!! BOTH of you hit the Jackpot!! Thank you again....


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Makomom said:


> Here is a picture of Mako & Max waiting to go swimming in the river. As you can see Max has filled out wonderfully since we adopted him....his fur has grown in nicely ....no more hot spots and no ribs and hip bones showing
> we now have had him for 6 months and he is such a good boy!


What a wonderful story Michelle. Nothing quite like a happy ending which seems to be the case for everyone in your new family. Your pictures of Mako & Max are priceless, talk about meant to be. It looks like Max finally found his piece of heaven. Thanks for sharing.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

These boys are 2 very lucky golden retrievers.....they go on the boat to their own private island every weekend to chase birds, fish and swim for hours!
We are very lucky also to have them in our lives


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That's the dream life for a golden, so I imagine they're ecstatic on a daily basis! Lucky pups!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Makomom said:


> These boys are 2 very lucky golden retrievers.....they go on the boat to their own private island every weekend to chase birds, fish and swim for hours!
> We are very lucky also to have them in our lives


I've found the most effective "bait" to catch a golden, as they tend to hold in the shallow water, is a tennis ball tied to the end of the line. They tend to hit it upon impact, then hang on...you're in for a treat!

Pete & Woody


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

beautiful picture. Not showing my Helie he would be very jealous of your two.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

*Happy Gotcha day Max!!!*

Today marks one year Max has been with us. We love him like he has been with us his entire 10 years!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

UGH...how in the heck do I rotate the pics?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like he has been there all those years! So glad you got him!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Well Max has been with us for 1 year and almost 9 months. I found a picture of him the day we got him and just took the other picture of him last week. What a difference good food does...his previous owners fed him grocery store kibble!!! Had them on Eukanuba but switched to grain free Farmina N&D and boy do they love it. Max no longer chews holes in his paws and no more hot spots on Mako.
Max will be turning 11 on February 20th and he is as spry as our 3 year old Mako 
We built a new house on 3 acres and the boys are loving it! All fenced in they have free roam.....ahhh the country life:


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow. What a difference. Guess that's what love and good food result in.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Way to go Max!
It is wonderFUL to see you doing so well. :"D


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

What a happy post! Thank you for sharing! The before and after pictures are amazing... such a testament to your care.


----------

